# Write a letter to your horse;



## meganishername

Dear Kidd;

We have come such a long way you and me.
It has been a long 2 years. What a long two years it has been!

When I first got you ; you looked sad. Of course I was sad too. I guess
a sad soul can recgonize a sad soul. You were standing in a corner stall
all alone and muddy. You were just a year old ... but you looked like you've lived enough. Your owner saved you from a kill pen in Navada. She picked you because she saw your potential. At the time I didn't see it. I couldn't even pet you, you reared and ran away from me. I kept trying, and finally you let me touch you. I was new to horses ; and you were new to humans. I needed a well trained older horse .... everyone agreed. BUT I rememered you. You were like me in so many ways. You were scared, un trusting and terrifed. Maybe you even wished you were dead. *The only difference between is is that you were a horse and I was a drug addict. *

There were many other horses Kidd, but my father bought you for me at 600$. I was way in over my head. It tooks hours for me to try and get a halter on you. Most of the time i'd got furusterated and quit. You did the same, you were having NO part of it. Untill one day... You just stood there and let me put a halter on you. No problems! I cried in joy and instead of going home and looking for cocaine ; I went home with a big smile on my face and talked horses with my dad all day because I was so exicted.

You took up so much of my time that I couldn't party so much anymore. I saw you everyday, without fail. Our bound grew strong. You followed me around everywhere, it made me so happy. I finally found a friend. You whinnied when you saw me ... i'd always run up to you and give you a hug. "Horse hug Kidd", whithout fail he'd wrap his neck around me. 

But it wasn't easy for both of us. You had your moments and sometimes i'd slip up and do drugs or drink again. But nothing is easy, right boy?

I didn't have enough experience to break you, so we hired the local stable hand to train you. He rode you the first day. He galloped you the second week. You never bucked, reared. He said you were the best horse he'd ever broke, and I believe him. I rode you for the first time before last summer. I was sooo terrifed. You were good to me. I, being a new rider, made so many mistakes but you continued to forgive me. Thank you Kidd, no one else ever did. 

You the the horse everyone said could never be ridden... now i'm riding you on roads in a semi busy country town. I'm loping you around the arena. Still no buck. Still no rear. You give me 100% all the time and I know sometimes I don't deserve it.

I'm the drug addict that everyone said couldn't quit... I was giving sexual favors for drugs and now i'm riding you Kidd! You ARE my drug, and you taught me trust... not every guy is bad... not every guy is gonna hurt me the way /he/ did that dark night. 

You saved my life baby boy...

I love you.

I love you a lot.

We will go somewhere.

Far....

We will win rodeo's...
or hey maybe we'll jump?

The sky is the limit for you and me.

~ Megan.













1st time with a saddle.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

Wow, that's amazing 

Dearest Marlea,
You are my best friend and I can not tell you how much your presence in my life has made a difference. However, there are a few things regarding our realtionship I must say.

First of all, I am already well aware you can run faster then me, you do not need to deminstrate this by bolting in the opposite direction when I come into your paddock, also, I think you should atleast _pretend_ to be happy to see e, even if I'm carrying a halter instead of a bucket of oats.
Also, I think it should be very clear to you that I am a human, _not _a scrathing post, and rubbing yourself against me tends to send my faceplanting into the ground, also, I don't apreciate getting stomped on, adding more injury.
Seeing as you have hooves and not hands, I can't expect you to cover your nose when you sneeze, but would it really be so hard as to not sniff up dirt before sneezing all over me? Plenty of ridingn shirts have been shamefully sneezed on, and never seen the light of daylight again. When I worm you, it is for your own good, and I don't expect to be rewarded by having half of it spat back at me.
And, dear Marlea, I do not intend to abandon you to the empty pature for eternity, I promise you I will return. I promise that no predators will eat you, and I will come back in due time to return you to your loyal equine friends. It is not necessary to run in circles, whinny pathetically, threaten to jump the fence, or paw at the gate. Neither your mates nor I will have left, we are still here. 
With all this in mind, I do love you dearly, to others, you are an animal, to me, you are a big, hairy, four legged daughter, and you know what they say about coming between a mother and her daughter?

Love forever,
Your owner, Chloe.


----------



## meganishername

So, cute  Reminds me of my old arab.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Dear Kiera:

I have horsey nibbles. 

-Your owner


----------



## Marlea Warlea

Hahaha


----------



## Courtney

My dear, sweet Vanna:

I remember you as a gangly, awkward baby who was afraid of her own shadow. I remember when no one could touch your ears and I recall how many times you attempted to jump out of your own skin because someone dared stroke your neck. I remember the first time I laid eyes on you, 10 years ago. You had big ears, an overgrown head and I swear to goodness, you resembled a poorly conformed mule. But you were beautiful to me and I loved you completely. We were a team, you and I… the inseparable duo. 

To this day, I’ve never forgotten the sadness I felt when I entered the barn and found your stall empty. I remember standing in your stall, lost, because you weren’t there. No one could tell me where you were, aside from the fact you had moved facilities. For ten years, I pored over Racing news, haunted the race track and searched sale ads. As hopeless as it seemed, I was positive that I’d find you one day.

And I did, by complete luck. Turns out, you were a mere two hours away the entire time. You were at a private farm, raising babies for the track. Your last foal is now three years old and just starting her career on the track.

October 14, 2011 was the first time I saw you in over 10 years. You grew! Gone was the little filly who looked like a mule – you were now 16.1hh of pure beauty. Those huge ears were now proportionate to your huge head and even bigger body. Those gangly legs were sinewy and strong. Your neck was beautiful and gracefully arched and your brush of a tail was sweeping the ground.

I didn’t expect you to remember me, but you did. The moment you saw me, you nickered and stretched your gorgeous head toward me. When I took your lead rope in my hands, you rubbed your forehead against my chest and just stood there, snorting softly. Remembering how ear-shy you used to be, I gently ran one hand up the side of your face and rubbed your ear. Immediately, your lower lip drooped and your eyes closed contentedly. 

You followed me up and into the trailer willingly and I felt a huge weight lift from my shoulders. After 10 years of searching and pining, you were coming home and you remembered me! I never allowed myself to consider the fact that you would remember me as clearly as I remembered you… but you did.

The highlight of my day is seeing you. I’m forever awed by the fact that you greet me at the gate and I’m humbled by the fact that you have chosen to be with me so definitively. I’ve never met another horse who will leave her dinner to trot across a paddock to meet her person at the gate, but you do. Every day, that blows me away.

I love how generous and kind you are. When I brought you home, you’d been ridden only once before. When I hopped on, it was without a saddle or a bridle… and you looked after me. You were confused and probably a little frightened by the creature on your back, but you never offered to buck. You crow-hopped a bit, but otherwise, you were calm. You tried your best to understand what I was asking of you and you tried equally as hard to please me. When you truly didn’t understand, you would crane your neck and look at me out of the corner of one big, beautiful brown eye and implore me to ask in a different way. Between the two of us, we figured out that you understood neck reining, but not direct reining. You didn’t understand leg cues, but you knew exactly what it meant when I clucked and kissed to you.

You are my pride and joy, Vanna, and I am so fortunate to have you as my very own. A lot has happened in the last decade, but we’ve come a complete circle. We’re both older, wiser and better able to appreciate the gift of an old friend. You are my heart horse, Vanna girl, and you are home. Forever.


----------



## Samstead

Dear Lucy,
I love you. You may not be my horse but you're one of my best friends. You never judge me. You don't care if I bring you treats or not, though you certainly appreciate when I do especially if I put apple in there. While were on the topic I'd like to take a moment that my helmet and gloves are not, infact edible...no matter how many times you sniff them.
You have the a sense of humor which I love but sometimes when you stand with your head stretched over the deepest puddle in your paddock, I don't see the humor in it you do. Pleas e try to understand when I come to get you to ride I 
don't choose to take you from your food, it's just when a lesson fits so there is no 
reason to be stubborn about trotting. I promise you'll get back to your precious 
hay. Please realize the few times I stand in the crouseties and don't head into the ring it's because I'm waiting for a clinic or something to finish not because I forgot what to do, you don't need to give me a nudge no matter how adorable it's not helpful.
I'm sure I'll think of things to add right after I post this but if included everything I'd go on forever.
~Sam


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

My dearest Cloney,
When I first saw you, you were still wet and hadn't stood up yet. And STILL you made my heart skip with your incredible beauty. I said then and keep saying, that you are my perfect horse. I've never had a horse that could make me smile just because he walked into the arena or gave me a saucy look out of the side of his eye, the way you can. 

Everytime I show you or have someone show you for me, you prove to me all over again that you are indeed my perfect stallion. It's been almost 5 years now and I still forget to breathe when I look at you. Your incredible sweetness and willingness under saddle and in the show pen continually amaze me and make me thank God for you. I pinch myself to realize I really AM this lucky to have you in my life. 

At Nationals this year you gave it everything you have and then gave some more. I was and am, so incredibly proud of you, your accomplishments and your heart. Oh my, your unbelievable HEART! And you're such a total suck up and love bug, it's really amazing. And most of the time you are soooooooo amazingly well behaved. 

HOWEVER, if you don't quit that freakin stallion bellowing and stamping your feet because there's a gelding next to 'your' mare (she's not in heat do you hear me? It's winter!), there is a rusty hoof knife with your name on it and I'm not afraid to threaten you with it! We're only 15 mins away from the vet school and gelding is something they are very proficient at.......Are you hearing me? So just QUIT IT!










Love, 
Your Human Mother

PS Yes, I have Bananen Sweeties and Lekkerwurfels in your Christmas Stocking and Santa tells me you have another present or 2 coming, so ......You better watch out, you better not pout.......


----------



## tempest

Dear Razz,

Well, I can honestly say that I wasn't completely thrilled about the circumstances that led me you. I had just been informed that I was most likely going to get kicked out of a show due to the health condition of the horse that I had come to love. Something that wasn't easily fixable but had no effect on trainablility or my riding him. And just on a whim, a week before, I had pulled you out of the pasture to ride, just for a change of pace. No, I was not thrilled when we had to go back to the barn and exchange Rocket for you, in fact, the entire ride back to the barn my RI and I had been discussing which horse I could exchange with so I could show the next day. She said, "What about Razz?" and I said, "I've only ridden her once, a week ago." and my RI said, "Yeah, but she wants to go to Fair." So we put you in the trailor and hauled you to the show.

I would like to inform you that my attitude has changed about you. Now there are times when I do miss Rocket and would like to have the opporunity to ride him again, but you have taught me so much and we both have learned so much since that fateful month a little over two years ago. You are now the horse that I will have been working with continuously with the longest, and thankfully you're nothing like the retard that had previously held that record. I thank you for that.

You are sweet, gentle, loving, and a complete suck-up when you know I'm angry, whether or not I'm angry at you. You have taught me to take responsibility for my actions and to rarely blame the horse. You've taught me to be gentle, but firm. That there's not need to be aggressive. You love little kids. You have a great sire and dam, even if your dam isn't the nicest mare in the world. I'm glad you got your dad's personality, it's saved me a lot of stress. Even if your mom may not have been as well-known as your dad, I still love your mom because she made you and reminds me a little of myself. In fact you are, in a very scary way, a animal replica of me. You'll mull things over, and when I least expect it you'll throw something at me to remind me to keep my guard up. You don't take to kindly to rough handling, you can take it, and will take it quietly, but will do what you can when you can for "revenge." 

Once you learn something you're pretty well set, especially when it comes to ground commands and little kids. I love how my RI's kids can walk anywhere around you and say, "Razz, move." and you'll move away from them, even if you're not in the way. I especially love how you give that same respect to me. I do, however, wish that you would not play the game Ring-Around the Pasture everytime I try to bring you in so that we can train. I'm well aware that you don't like to work and would rather be in your pasture left alone forever, but it really is majorly inconvenient and time consuming for me, and we'd be done so much sooner with our lessons and training if you would just walk up to me when I come to get you, or anyone who comes to get you.

We've been through a lot together; jumping, gaming (will never happen again, sorry), western, bareback classes, saddle seat, and huntseat. In fact, did you know that I was extremely uncomfortable riding Dez for those bareback classes that I turned told my RI that I wanted to ride you, even though it was a much farther way down to the ground and a much rougher ride? Want to know why I asked for you? Because I knew you and you knew me. You knew my subtle signals, you knew when to move over if my balance sarted to shift, you didn't try to make the ride rougher that it needed to be just because you didn't like me and you certainly weren't going to go as fast as you possibly could because you knew I was uncomfortable.

So I have a lot to thank you for and I'm so very sorry that you and I won't be working together much anymore due to my college and military committments. Although, I can't say that you'll be too disappointed about being a pasture pet. I'll see you when I can. Love you baby.

-Jennifer


----------



## Saddlebag

Dear Spooky ******. It was months of frustration that got me thinking you'd got me beat and that maybe it was time we parted. I delved into a new to me technique and we made wonderful strides. I appreciate that you've become a gent, so very polite. I vividly recall plunking my butt down on a tire, taking in the evening. You came up behind me and began to check me out, nuzzling my cap and hair, going down my back and across my shoulders. When you stepped forward to check out my face, I was thrilled that the trust allowed this to happen. As I looked up to your eye you blew snot all over my face. My first thought was how many cans of dog food you'd make, but I forgave you.


----------



## SocietyJoe

Dear Society Joe.

I was born with a genectic disease which didn't harm my health, as were you. I was born with Bio Cranial Syntoisis, and you were born with a roach back. When we are together it's like the world has stopped and the only thing thats stopping us reaching the top is lack of training and time. You are the most amazing thing that has ever happened in my life; you've taught me to be patient, kind, willing, motivated and most of all you've taught me to listen to every single little thing you've tried to tell me. 

I didn't find you, and you didn't find me, but we found each other. I needed a horse to learn from, and you needed a human to trust. I let you down so many times but yet you still manage to try your hardest even if i'm to stubborn to realise it. We have similar personalitys and I think its crazy that i've found a horse that thinks the same as I do and acts like I would, we are just simply perfect. 

I will still remember the way my instructor told me I had found the right horse, and that we just fit. I couldn't keep the smile off my face, I knew I had found my heart horse. 

I could go on and on about our adventures like the time I rode you too the shops when I had to pick up your rug, or the time I went riding for 4hours and you still had that jog in your step by the time we got home. 

I love you Joe, even if you are just a horse. :wink:


----------



## Spotted Image

Dear Outlaw, 
You might not know but you keep me sane at times. I wish I didn’t have to board you and could see you everyday, but things change. I think about you still all the time and can’t wait to start our training up. I’m reading books and trying to get myself fit. I owe it to you. 
When we start riding again, please learn. We need to really stop rearing when we don’t want to work. I decided when you are done, the rearing this makes me mad and I hate being mad at you. You are a barrel prospect, not a slow poke prospect, can we please start to lope, if it hurts you find a better way of telling me other than trotting faster. You have been doing good other than my two main issues. 
Another thing is I’m a girl and yea I have periods, but I’m not crazy when I’m on my period. Out of respect, I would like for you to not attack and turn into a crazy horse that can’t be controlled when you are in heat. I know you don’t want ridden but lets make a deal about it. 
I try not to overwork you, but can we be willing to do some work. I do also plan on getting you a nice new saddle once I get a job, until then we might trade saddles and see if it works better. Once you stop rearing, we might ride in the light weight English saddle, wouldn’t that be a treat. 
I have had you a year it’s time, your riding really needs to start improving, no more fun and games. 
From, 
Your caring owner.


----------



## arashowjumper

Dear Dimka.
I donno how to explain how much love and gratitude you have brought to my life. You came just in the right time, when my world was crashing down, and the pain was overtaking me, I remmeber perfectly when the vet called on my cell phone and said "can you come to the stables is a bussness emergency" and i drove as fast as i could not knowing what was happening, then he told em about nominating me to get a horse, when he told me who you owner was my heart skiped a bit knowing he was talkign about a top ridder.
then i finially arrived to teh farm you were born to meet you. what a beautiful place, i saw tons of padocks with free horses at the last one a lovely boy completely alone, and i told my bro "it cant be that one im not that lucky".
and tyhen i saw the horsekeeper bring you in i guess i was that lucky before i set my feet in teh stirrup i told myself, "pull it together this is probably teh best horse you will ever ride" so i enjoyed it lots, and then i herd the word " he is yours" Juan Carlos said.
since the day you arrived horme, you have saved my sould, i have shared so much tears, and so much joy, as new years comes close, i have lket my self think about all that important people that have left, family, friends and him. i remmeber him the last day we spoke, the last day we were together, and i remmeber crying on your back for hours, since that day you have made me stronger, you have given me a reason to wake up everyday, you have whine, troted and jumped into my heart.
and life has given bouth of us a second chance, im happy you werent a grand prix horse as spected, im happy the vet was called to put you down, im happy im alone, im happy i have someone to trust on, and even if it still hurt im happy i let my bf go. 
you are the reason why my sun shines every day, the rason i wake up and the reason that make me breath.
i will love you to death. forever yours.
Mom.


----------



## ShinaKonga

Milo,

I swear to God, if you don't finish your dinner tonight I am going to let that mean mustang gelding into our corral to chase your spoiled *** around and then you'll really be wishing you had eaten.
Also, if you keep pawing at the ground while tied I'm going to bring out the water gun from last year. And we're both well aware that its winter.

-Sister

P.S. Stop stealing the dog's toys.
P.S.S. Stop being freakin' adorable.


----------



## Samstead

Samstead said:


> Dear Lucy,
> I love you. You may not be my horse but you're one of my best friends. You never judge me. You don't care if I bring you treats or not, though you certainly appreciate when I do especially if I put apple in there. While were on the topic I'd like to take a moment that my helmet and gloves are not, infact edible...no matter how many times you sniff them.
> You have the a sense of humor which I love but sometimes when you stand with your head stretched over the deepest puddle in your paddock, I don't see the humor in it you do. Pleas e try to understand when I come to get you to ride I don't choose to take you from your food, it's just when a lesson fits so there is no reason to be stubborn about trotting. I promise you'll get back to your precious hay. Please realize the few times I stand in the crouseties and don't head into the ring it's because I'm waiting for a clinic or something to finish not because I forgot what to do, you don't need to give me a nudge no matter how adorable it's not helpful.
> I'm sure I'll think of things to add right after I post this but if included everything I'd go on forever
> ~Sam


Also sweet girl that half trot near canter thing that I can't really describe where you move your head as if youre cantering doesn't fool me. I just look ridiculous and feel ridiculous too.


----------



## Poseidon

Dear Abby,

Everything I actually would like to ask you/say to you most of the time does not have language appropriate for a public forum.

Love, Sam


----------



## lubylol

Dear Cowboy,

We've only know each other for about a year and 4 months, and I love you to death. Your owner is my second cousin, and she wanted me to give you attention. I remember when I would come down and sit in the field with you, just watching you graze, you'd walk over to me and you'd give me butterflies 

I know you have conformation faults such as a roach back, toed out, paddle, etc...but that couldn't make me love you any less. I know people have told me not to jump you, but the vet said it was ok so we still do, and you're perfect at it. I know I may get mad because you catch the wrong spot, or knock a pole, but just remember; it's my fault. I'm sorry for yelling at you.

I remember when I first rode you. It was bareback and you wouldn't move at all. I had to keep smacking your butt and you didn't understand anything I was telling you. About 3 months later you were perfect. I love how easily you learn. 

You are my pride and joy even though I don't own you. I consider you my first horse though. I promise that when I'm older I'll own you, and take good care of you. 

I love you so much and we have so many memories together. You were the first horse I ever jumped, first horse to buck me off, first horse to teach me how to *love*. 

I can't wait to see you today, I promise I won't ride you. I know you secretly hate me because all I do is come down and ride 

I hope you don't have jealousy issues since I have been around Jersey a lot lately. Just remember you're my first true love that has never left me. The other horses I've loved (Jerico, Lee, Dolly) always came and went, but not you. If I need a shoulder to cry on, you're always there. I remember you got into the feed bin once and all I could think about was you colicing and me having to lose you. I was with my friend and I just started balling and hugging you. She said I overreacted, but I think I was doing just fine. 

I can't wait until spring so I can show you. We're gonna show all them haters how it's done, and you're gonna look great with your blue ribbons on your bridle 

Cowboy. I love you with all my heart. 

Love Devyn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol

Dear Jersey,

I know you have been starved, but please don't show aggression towards me in the field :3

I have spent so much money on you already, and you're not even my horse!

I remember when I first saw you, about 3 weeks ago....and I fell inlove. You're honestly the only mare I've ever truely loved. 

You need to gain weight so we can show together. I can't wait to see what you look like. 

I hope you're not mad your letter isn't as long as Cowboy's but I've known him longer so don't get mad 

One day I'll move you to Gayfields so you can meet Cowboy. I'd be in heaven because I'd have 2 horses I love, pretty much identical chestnuts (my favorite color) on a beautiful farm. Maybe one day during the summer we'll take a trip to gayfields and go for a swim, as long as you promise not to kill me. 

Every time I go down to see you, I learn a lot about you. I learned you can be so sweet, but the next minute you can be the devil. Hopefully tomorrow you'll be sweet because it's gonna be cold and I don't feel like getting worked up in the cold. 

There's probably more I could have written, but my hands are falling asleep, as so are my eyes. 

See you tomorrow! 
Love your soon to be owner, Devyn 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Copper Kid

Dear Copper-

You were sent to me from above. When I saw you on the internet my breath was liturally taken away. I had to have you, right than and there. The next morning I called your old owner and asked him questions for almost an hour. Three days later I went out to see you and; Terry warned me that you were pretty shabby with your winter coat... and you were ( I actually call you Manny the Mammoth behind your back...sorry) but your eyes showed me everything inside of you the minute I met you. So soft, willing, and down right beautiful. I was scared when I got you because you needed a little more training which I couldn't afford and had never done. I bought a dvd of how to start ground work and we went from there. You are the quickest learner I have seen. I planned on riding you after 2 months of training, but after 3 weeks I couldn't help it. The bond we have with eachother is so beautiful to me... I love that you trust me so much. Also I love that you don't make me have to fumble around with a halter since you follow me EVERYWHERE!!!

I'm sorry for the couple of months when I wasn't out to spend time with you, just cleaned up the paddocks and left. I missed you so much but couldn't stand being at the place you were staying. I'm sorry I wasn't strong for you and cried whenever we were alone. I know that you were depressed and I was getting there too. But I'm so happy now that we are at a better place and you have TONS of new friends. I get to see you everyday for hours at a time. That pep in your step you got back makes me smile every single day. 

Thank you for all the nickers, whinneys, and hugs you give me. Thank you for being who you are. 

Oh but one thing before you start thinking that I think you are perfect.... When I ask you to stop, and you just start taking little tiny slow motion steps... I know you are still moving... I'm not an idiot. Maybe all the women at the barn will stop call you The Price is Right if you actually stop acting like that **** wheele on the show. Also, you might want to consider to start liking apples... people think you are weird since you don't; I kinda do to. 

A fun fact for you my love. My name means "A gift from God" And everyday that I see your trusting eyes stare into mine, I thank God... because you are my gift from God too! I love you

Love,
Me :hug:


----------



## RedTree

Dear Buzz,
Wow, you’ve been in my life for nearly 4 years now, how the time flies. It wasn’t always easy and you weren’t always mine, but were here now, together.

The first time I saw you, I didn’t get to ride you; you were going to be my friend’s new pony, until you nearly threw her off. So I started riding you, got bucked off more times than I care to count, wasn’t your fault though I just wasn’t listening right, you had a poorly fitting saddle and back pains.
When I finally started listening to you and to what everyone was saying, you stopping bucking, this year was the first year I haven’t been bucked off you; let’s hope there’s more to come. That would be nice.
You got me through high school Buzz, I don’t think any one realizes how stressed I was, failing chemistry, maths, English and economics at the beginning of the year, but with your help I passed all of them (well not chem. But meh that was bound to happen)
This was our first year ever competing, we make a hell of a team, hey we might not of placed but we sure had fun doing what we do, even though you thought I was taking you away from your float buddy sometimes, just because the dressage arena is a small fence does not mean you can jump it, or if you know where the gate is in the jumping ring to go out it, when we have a course to jump were going to jump it. You did though, not one refusal in jumping, cross country is another story.
I can understand that though you had never done XC before and you are got better, but really no matter how many times you see water nothing is going to come out and get you, I’m being totally honest there, frustrates me one day you will go in and another the big scary moster has come out to play. I will not let anything happen to you Buzz, I try my hardest, and boy it is hard sometimes, to do my best for you.

Hope you appreciate all I do for you as I sure do appreciate all you have done for me
Annie


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Dear Kota Bear,

Well, we've survived a year together. Actually, we've made it 18 months. It's been crazy. We've had to fight adversity, people thinking we couldn't make it, people who constantly put us down, who laughed at us, who put us down. 

You went from being the crazy, aggresive horse to the biggest goofball around. You went from running away in the pasture to running up to me in the pasture. You went from being the horse who had to be seperated because you were too aggressive. The horse who bucked, reared, took off, everything possible. Now, you're one of the most well-mannered horses.

We went to our first show this year. You were a champ and I was so proud of you. Even though you didn't place, you trailered perfectly, you were respectable in your stall and let strangers pet you, and you were a perfect gentleman in the warm-up arena while other horses came galloping past. 

And now, you were lame for 5 weeks. The vet says you'll always have these hip problems, that you received them in your past home and that you'll never be perfect. You're limited now, no jumping or advanced dressage movements but at least your all right for the most part. I got back on you last week and it felt like I was back home where I belonged. You were amazing, acting like you hadn't just got off pasture rest.

You've been there for me, from the heart breaks to the triumphs. Everything was celebrated and mourned with you. You're always there to soak up every tear in your strong neck, you're always there when I need to ride away my worries, my fears. You show me my strength when you throw my weaknesses at me, make me face them head on. You're the horse who loves everyone, but its only me that you follow around the property without a lead, only me who you nicker to in the pasture. 

I love you, Kota. And this is just the beginning of many years to come.

Love,
I think you know who <3


----------



## blue eyed pony

To my two wonderful horses - 

stop tipping all your feed out you idiots!

Love, blue.


----------



## CQTAN

Hewi, 
Do you know how beautiful it is to see the rain drops falling from your eyelashes ? 
Love 
Mum x 
Ps. What horse doesn't eat carrots or bread ? Should have called you princess. Lol.


----------



## Shadow Puppet

Dear Shadow,
I know you have had a pretty crappy life before I got you, but I did too, so I guess we both understand whats it's like to constantly be thrown away like we don't matter.

You were born specifically to buck people off a a rodeo. And all because you were a hand to short they sold you to meat buyers. From there you were rescued and sold to another home where you were beaten. I don't know much else about the other seven places you bounced around. Finally when you came to me at ten years old, same age as I was. We bonded. You have no clue how much I talked about you after the very first day I met you. The first words I said were "I really like her, I really really like her."

My whole life I wished for just one friend, just one person to take away my sadness. No one at school ever like me, or ever talked to me. I was bullied all my life like I didn't matter. By the time I met you my dear Shadow, I had no friends and I was scared if everyone and trusted no one because all my life, like you was treated like I didn't matter.

You mean the world to me Shadow Puppet and I would really appreciate it if you would not buck my off in the mud or in puddles, or lets just say at all. I know you ahve it in you my dear horse, and I know it's hard to trust people, I know, but most importantly I know you trust me and I trust you too. 

Soulmates, some would call us, and I think thats an appropriate term for our cicumstance. With luck we found eachother and who knows where we would have ended up if it weren't for eachother. I would probably be on the streets doing drugs, quit school, and drinking, like every other teenager in this tiny little town. You would have probably ended up somewhere where you were abused like in you past, or dead. But now that we have eachother we are loyal t eachother.

Still, to this day I have no friends and I am still the resource of everyones anger, but at least I have you to share my problems with and to confide in. It's nice to finally have that other half to me.

Four years later we are an inseperable team and we are the star team at the barn. No one beleived in us or you. They said that you would kill me. It came close once, but I never gave up in you, like you never gave up on me.

Shadow I will love you forever and I know you will love me too. Writting this letter makes me sooo excited to see you tommorrow even though I just saw you an hour ago. 

You have no idea how much you mean to me and I have no idea how much I mean to you. And even though you don't whinny, or nicker at me everytime I come to see you. Thats okay because We know deep inside both our hearts are screaming with excitement to see eachother.

Love you more than the world My pretty Puppet.

Your owner, companion, best friend, and most importany soulmate

Tyllore, your girl.


----------



## waresbear

Gee, do I really have to write him a letter? Couldn't I just send him a text?


----------



## OkieGal

To an equine from my past.

Dear Apollo,

I'm sorry I had to be a stupid teenager and ruin what we had.
I promise I didn't see that truck until it was too late. My truck was done and I knew we were too, but I still fought. 
That night, I walked 4 miles in the freezing cold to come feed you for the night. I walked into the barn and I heard your hearty knicker.
My heart broke as you greeted me. I knew that I was going to have to find a new home for you. My world came crashing down when you got in their trailer and drove away.

There will never be another like you, for as long as I live. What we had was special. I may have only had you for a short time, but I can say with all my heart that it was the best time of my life. I loved going to the barn to ride, play, work, and just hang out with you. You were my best friend, I could always count on you. I still count on you. You're my inspiration in life to be better. To try harder and achieve my goals. 
Everyday, I remember how beautiful you were. With your silver coat, long, flowing mane, and those eyes.
Those eyes had me hypnotized. I saw a better world within your eyes. So clear and gentle. I felt as if you healed me from all my miseries. You still shake me to my core. We my never meet again, but I have faith. You were and always will be the horse that has my heart. 

Keep it safe, will you? I'll stay strong. I promise.
Sincerely,
Reann
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella

Dear Ransom,

You know I love you, and I do..so much <3

You are my everything, you are my reason to live for..and if anything ever happened to you, I don't know what I'd do.

You are my baby & I can't thank you enough for all the things you do for me, it don't matter what the timers say..you are the best barrel pony ever! I love you <3

I just have one favor to ask you..PLEASE stop pawing and let me mount you like a normal pony? OK THANKS!

I love you baby 

Love,
Mommy <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## midnighthighway

haha thats funny waresbear 

Dear Rio,
I wish you were actually mine but no just a lease on a piece of paper.. You'd be amazing if I could ride you everyday and not have you silly horse eating more oats than your head can handle. Don't they see that we are the same in personality wise. Sort of the same bad situations that we come from. Don't they see that I'm the only one who rides you... They're just scared of you because you've got a mysterious height and your stubborn and you buck hard from time to time. Yet I can ride you across the pasture bareback with a halter. I trust you more than any person that I know.. well mainly cause you cant spread my problems to others. Everyone else 'round this town has their fancy show horses and fast rodeo horses and never seem to care... you know? Im just happy that im lucky enough to be able to ride you. You've taught me more than any other horse even derby the squirrel princess (thats a long story if all you HF members are wondering). I have a better seat from riding your bucks even though you can still sometimes throw me. I taught you to lope under saddle and have a successful trot.. not some weird combination of trot and gait.. (remember he's tennessee walker x arabian). I even have tried to jump you with my english saddle. Finding out that you dont like jumping with a western bridle, and breaking my wrist for it. I hope you know that I love you as a very special horse. Maybe someday you will actually be mine and that would be wonderful. Your always there when theres been the days from he!! and yeah your my favorite. Ive learned about trust and it takes one to give it, to have it. <3 rea


----------



## Saddlebag

Has anyone taken their letter, sat in the pasture, stall, and read it aloud to the horse? Great bonding time.


----------



## Tianimalz

Yo Indie.
Yeah biatch; you.
Stop sucking away all my money with your expensive feeding habits and love for killing all my ropes.

♥
-Tia.
PS: My bank account hates you and cries every time I tell it it's time to go to the feed store.


----------



## Shadow Puppet

> Has anyone taken their letter, sat in the pasture, stall, and read it aloud to the horse? Great bonding time.​



Yea, shadow actually stayed long wnough for the whole thing, when I was done she wandered away...I love my little horse.
​


----------



## VanillaBean

Sheena Bean,

You are the best thing ever. Truly. We have come so far together...When we first met, you were insane and I knew nothing. So many times I was so close to selling you, but how could I? It would have been the mistake of my life. You have taught me so much, and we have grown together. And you are the best eventing pony EVER! <3

Love you Pone,
Muah


----------



## VanillaBean

Gracie-

I am so sorry you had to go through what you did. You don't deserve any of it. But you're safe now, and nothing will ever happen to you again.

Now, Big Girl, I have alot of plans for you this summer, and I expect you to live up to my expectations. And your biting? It's a no-no. 

When I see your face, I light up inside. I am so lucky to have you in my life, and your nickers every time you see me make me sure that we are meant to be together. 

Against all odds

Love forever


----------



## Gallop On

My dear Rusty,

It has been a long, hard struggle with you, but now when I look back, I realize that every step of the way was worth it, and if I could do it all over again, I would take the chance in a heart beat. You have truly made my life whole, like no one has even came close to doing.

I dont even think you know how much you mean to me... Because babe, you mean the world to me and my little dinky life.

Keep your love for living, your joy in life, your willingness to please, baby, you are more than I ever dreamed of.

Love
Autumn


----------



## LValentina

Dear Jingle,

You are not calm, nor are you collected. You have undeniable "crazy-eyes", and you generally reserve them for me. You have some serious issues, and sometimes working through those issues really scares the both of us.. _I know._ A lot of people don't really like the look of you, how you act, your general demeanor, and let us not forget your attitude... Those people don't really understand you, do they? Well baby, a lot of people don't really understand me either.

I'm a sucker for your craziness. Your crazy eyes? They make me laugh. I will work through any issues of yours that arise because you always listen to my issues. When I show up in the morning, and the whole world is still, and I just sit and chat with you? You are the best psychiatrist. 

You match the crazy in me, just perfectly.

I am so sorry I didn't buy you last summer, I didn't think it was feasible... I didn't want you to end up hurt and not be able to do anything about it. It is my biggest regret. I want you to know that not a day has gone on without me thinking about you.

This year is different though, in 77 days you are coming home from winter pasture, and I am officially buying you. An exchange of contracts and papers doesn't mean anything to you though, I know that. You don't understand human logic, because in your horsie-head, I've always been yours, and my wild boy - you've always been mine.

We have a lot to work on, but who cares? I strive to improve every single day, and I love getting better with you.

Forever your human,
Louisa.


----------



## SpiritWolf692

*Dear Spirit*

Dear Spirit, 

I remember the first time I saw you. You were mean, and every time I got near you, you would rear up and back off. But when you came to my place, I let you get us ed d to your pasture and stall, and suddenly, the next day, you let me touch you and pet you and you let me put the halter on. You were different, but I was very happy. It must have been the greeness of your pasture, and the coziness of your new stall that made you happy. A week later, I got to ride you the very first time. You were calm and the ride was the best. You are 8 years old right now, and you are my friend forever. Friends until the end!!!

I love you,
Your owner


----------



## Adam

Dear horse,

WTH?

Sincerely, Me


----------



## taken4walk

*Dear Nona,*
 *My sweet little bug how do i start here i haven't had you all that long yet we have gotten so close and you have come so far.......I heard about you in the salon i am working at, a lady was getting her nails done and talkin bout these three horses gettin ready to go to auction.... well my Eba and i had been lookin for a horse...well kinda... so i asked the lady where and who... few weeks later i talked to Eba about you and we went and took a look.... you were so fat!!! (mostly corn bloat) but i fell in love..... i kinda pestered Eba about it some lol.....and she did a lot of thinking..so we called the guy again and schedualed a time when i could go out and ride and see how you handled, and i was shocked!  you did great!!! well i guess Eba did some more thinking... and one saturday she said we need a trailer to move that paint mini back to her home so we looked and well she kinda got a little desperate...i was like what's up?? i had no idea what was goin on cuz i thought we had done waited to long and missed out.....well she wanted it to be a suprize but .............we were going to pick you up!!! YAY!!!! i got so excited!!! oh man!! we got you back to Eba's and put you in your pen and you were home!! Catie did not know what to think of you, and you did not know what to think of the minis but you were home!!! *
*Now miss Nona you know i love you but that first week you came those cow patties i had to clean up........ not fun!!! ewe! corn in a horses diet..not good! poor thing! i swear some peoples kids he he he! now you gettin some good ole brome hay it's not so bad cleanin up after you! just like cleanin up after everyone else out there! good times..... sure wish you and Catie would get along better though......you two shouldn't fight!! it's not good for either one of you!! now we all know you are the dominiant one now.... so just stop it! well guess i'm just glad you two haven't gotten into it like ya did the first time....that was real bad!! you shouldn't kick a mare where it counts Nona! thats a bad girl....well i guess Catie did kick you in the milk sackers so .... eh what do ya do....just wish y'all would get along! you'd have so much more run around room! and more grass to eat......have i bribed you enough yet?? come on Nona i know you love grass.....so fresh and green and yummy!!! he he he.....*
* Now my baby girl ridding you is a dream....when you first got here you would run from me....no matter where you were. in your pen... in the pasture..wherever. now you at least will let me walk up to you no problem..good girl!! i don't always put you to work do i? sometimes we just brush your coat out and go out for a walk and some grazing and alone time huh! i like our little chats girl they always make me feel better and when i'm havin a bad day i can always count on you to cheer me up! you are such a blessing Nona bug....i'm so glad my Eba got you! i love goin for our rides we just go down the road all alone and you listen to me ramble off my day to you......it always makes me laugh when you get spooked over little things like scary bridges....oh no it's gonna hop out and get you.... i just pat your neck and soothe you forward... you have learned to trust again haven't you......*
* I don't know how things were before you came to Eva's farm but i'm sorry my sweet....i know Eva works hard to care for everyone out there! and works very hard for everything you have so be nice to her too miss Nona....but we have talked about this already! you need to show some love her way!  if it was not for her.......well we would not have each other, and that would be very sad i know you are doin so much better.....you are a different horse than you were when you came...i'm so happy about it....i can't believe the changes you have made.....it's crazy to me how something can be so much better in such a short period....but you have changed me for the better to...there is no tellin what i would be without you also..... i love you my Nona!*

*kisses,*
*Me[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]*


----------



## tempest

She's beautiful!


----------



## taken4walk

thank you so much the two in the middle were from before we got here...... the two on the outside are from recently.......i just love her so much!! she really means the world to me!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Dear Moonie, 
When I first rode you in your old owner's arena for a test ride, I knew you were perfect. You were out of shape, lazy, and, not to mention, hadn't been ridden in 6 months. But I like a challenge. And, as far as I'm concerned, you were mine ever since. And you were the most beautiful horse I had actually ever seen in person. I know you didn't like the first show we went to. But now, a month later, you already are doing so much better. Slowly, but surely you are getting more excited to see me, and are good at horse hugs and kisses. Every show and practice we go to, we are improving. And I am having so much fun. You are truly a Godsend, and I love you.

Love, 
Your Human Mommy and Owner, Morgan


----------



## PaintedHeart

Romeo,

You already know everything I would ever have to say. I've said it all before.

It's been a long year and a half, buddy, but we've come so far and every moment has been worth it. 

I love you, you crazy horse. Just know that no matter where we go, that will ALWAYS be true. 

Rashel


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hey Sky,

I never would have thought that I would ever care for someone this much. My heart aches and smiles and cries and leaps every time I look at pictures of you or videos of us riding together. You have changed me so much for the better, and you have grown so much since I've known you. 

Do you remember when we first met? Somehow all the horses had gotten out and were snacking on hay. I was new to the center and grabbed a random dirty blue halter and set out to catch you. You just stood there happily looking over my way. I didn't know how skinny you were or how scared you were of people. I just wandered over there and you almost let me catch you, until another girl yanked the halter out of my hands and told me you were too dangerous to be around.

You taught me that riding is something you need to work at. That it's okay to be far from perfect, though you expected perfection when you first wanted me to ride you! You accepted my silly goofy nature and me; you let me show you that all people aren't so bad.

All those times I fell from you, I know you were trying so hard not to run and I appreciate you holding out for as long as you did. I saw what you did to everyone else and I'm grateful that you took such good care of me. You swallowed your fears and trusted me.. and I trusted you. 

Gosh you must have thought I was a complete loonie when I was asked to work you on the ground. I remember you always tried to turn in those **** corners and it always made me so mad but we figured it out! I remember the first time I skipped along side of you, and the first time you came running to me when I called your name after not seeing you for over a week. And I remember crying with your head in my arms when you were being stitched up. I was so scared of you being in pain for the rest of your life, even if it wasn't my fault I felt like the worst person in the world. But you looked at me with your big brown eyes and forgave me and trusted the scary ol' vet for me.

You've done so much for me, Sky. I would be a completely different person without you.. someone not nearly as happy or blessed.

I'm planning a life for us, just you and I on our own piece of land. You just need to be patient and enjoy spending time and learning with Amanda, while I figure out how to make that happen. I'm studying so hard and planning to work my butt off so we can be together again. Almost 19 more months to go, buddy. We can do this. I miss you more than words can express.

Love always,

Maggie


----------



## Endiku

Beautiful Sour,

I still remember the first time that I laid eyes on you. I was just a naiive twelve year old who had only book knowledge on horses, and you were a tiny, 17 pound newborn baby. You were still all wet and wobbly, but the moment that your fiery brown eyes met mine, I knew that you were special. When you left only a few weeks later to a new home, I figured that I'd never see you again. Little did I know that fate had quite the adventure for both of us, and that I'd meet you again as a terrified, exhausted, skinny eight month old. 

Do you remember that day? You exploded out of the SUV like a bull, shaking in fear. At the same time though...you still had that fiery, courageous look to your eyes. The look that told me that you were special months before. The same one that I treasure today. And your fear turned to hate when a man misused you. That hate consumed you.

I remember looking at you, as you stood alone in your pen, pure rage flaming in your eyes. And I remember seeing, beyond that, buried deep within you- a hunger. For companionship. For love.

I think that I recognized that far away look because I knew it well. As a young child with no friends, still in what I consider to be my 'gangly yearling' stage...we were alike in many ways. Somehow I knew as I watched you glare warily at me, nostrils blowing- that you and I were meant to be friends.

I remember that it took a long time to convince you of that though. After so much misuse, you had no trust in humans even as a yearling. We were monsters to you. But as I persevered and continued to show up with treats and a soft voice, you began to respond.

Everyone thought that I was crazy. You were ugly and mean. Grown men were afraid of your lashing hooves and bloodthirsty screams. I was a little girl with hardly any horse experience. But somehow...it worked. We had times when it seemed as though all we were doing was running backwards, but we struggled on. Often I made mistakes, but you were slowly learning unconditional love. You were slowly learning what it was like to have a little girl's love, and you finally began to really respond to me.

Its been four years now since I first met you. It doesn't seem like it's been so long. And look at all of the milestones we've crossed. It has cost us buckets of blood, sweat, and tears, but we are finally a team. We can look back now and say that we have CONQUERED the odds. You are not only reformed from the bloodthirsty filly that you once were, you've learned to dance with me. You are a wonderful cart horse and I know that we have even more years of fun ahead of us. Along this winding road of troubles and growth, you have tranformed into a beautiful, loyal mare, and I have grown into the young woman that I am now. Confident, able to love, and to be loved. And I have you to thank for that. I honestly do not know where either of us would be without eachother.

I love you Sour. Thank you for letting me heal you, and in turn- healing me. I will never, ever forget you.

Your partner and loving girl,
Allyson


----------



## skyhorse1999

Dear Rowdy,

I love you! Your crazy, stubborn, wild, energetic and more, but i love you because you love me and we wont give up


















Love,
Your Redhead girl with Cookies


----------



## maddisullivan

Dear Flash,
You really are the greatest thing that has ever come into my life. When I found you, I was in a sad spot of my life. Then I found you, and you turned it around. Everyone thought I was dumb for getting a horse I'd have to train from scratch. But it was a challenge I was up for. People thought you were too hot for eventing. But I believed in you, in us. I took you home. You had been mistreated, something you never deserved. But I showed you that not all people are idiots and mean. 
I trained you. It was a challenge in the beginning, when you wanted to run more than anything. But once you learned that you don't have to run anymore, you listened. You caught on to everything so fast. I never had to teach you something twice. You were so smart, and you understood what you were doing right away, because you loved it. 
When we started jumping, I felt like I was flying. Jumping with school horses was fun enough and it taught me, but nothing could compare to this. 
We moved up so fast, you obviously love every minute of it.
We are so alike. You've been a loner your whole life, you stayed away from the crowd and did your own thing and you didn't care. You weren't treated right by others. We never put up with each other's crap, either.  You're stubborn, and so am I. But you'd also never do anything to hurt anyone, you're extremely friendly and sweet. You can be hotheaded at times, but it's okay because I'm the same way. You love to run. I can tell you feel free when you run. And when I run with you, I finally feel at peace. We were practically made for each other.
This past summer when I developed a suicidal depression, and lost all the people I trusted, you were there. You literally saved my life. Without you, I never would have had the strength to overcome that dark time, which I'm still doing. But now I know that no matter how hard it gets, you're always going to be there. 
You are, by far, the best friend I've ever had. You are my other half. I don't deserve a horse like you. But I'm so glad I was lucky enough to get you.
Not only have I taught you, but you have taught me so much. You taught me to trust, to love, to live in the moment and not worry about the past or the future, but to only think of what is happening now. You've taught me to be kind no matter how hard my past was. You've truly made me a better person.
Flash, I promise I will NEVER sell you. You will never be mistreated again. You will be with me until our days are done. 
I love you, Flashy Trend. Don't ever forget it.
Love,
Maddi<3


----------



## DriftingShadow

Drifter,
Thank you for finding your way into my life. I had lost my faith and my joy due to a death in my family, an I threw myself into rehabbing you as something to keep my mind off of things. Thank you for showing me that it's ok to grieve. I tracked down your breeder, and I know what happened to your first owner. I am sorry. What you know, or don't know, is beyond me.. But I do know that whenever you see a man in a cowboy hat, you will whinny and stretch your neck out to them. Once they get closer, you go quiet and lose Interest. Do they remind you of him?

Thank you for finally allowing me to see your amazing personality. I feel like every day a little more of the wall you've put up falls down. Thank you for the night you stood in your paddock and let me hug you. I needed that. I know how much you hate standing still or being rubbed on, so I know that was a big deal to you. Thank you for being wise beyond your years on those days when I need a little extra confidence. Thank you for taking care of me.

Thanks for reminding me to feed you every time I come to the barn by throwing your bucket around. I might forget otherwise... (sarcasm horse, learn it). Thank you for teaching me that good relationships take work. Thank you, for fixing me.

It's funny to see how our months together have led to us slowly figuring one another out. You can still frustrate the heck out of me, and judging by some of your fits I think I do the same, but at the end of the day We know we will always have a buddy to goof off and graze with. Er, well...you can graze. I'm fine just sitting to watch. Thanks for letting me test my lesson plans out on you. The looks you give me as I practice explaining word problems are equivalent to the same ones my kids give me in the classroom. I am gonna survive student teaching, and I have you to thank for it 

Thank you drifter, for making your way to my life and home. It's funny the gifts I get in my life when I am not even looking


----------



## Barrelracer00

Well, I'm going to do four of them because even though I have more horses then that these are my mains 

Ed,
When I look back at pictures of us in our barrel racing days, I don't know wether to smile or cry. Our time together barrel racing went by so fast, and seems so long ago. Remember the first time we met? You stuck your head out of the window of that stall at Lindsay (our trainers) barn, and I knew in my heart you were special. We had a connection. After 2 and a half years of glorious barrel racing, you were lame at the beggining of this 2012 summer. We tried everything, then for the MRI, it showed you had Navicular. NAVICULAR. NAVICULAR? My worst nightmare. A severe case at a young age. That ment no more barrel racing. AT ALL! Not even walking or trotting. No small circles! Thats okay though... I'm enjoying you the same all! I cannot wait to trail ride next week at Biltmore 
Love,
Your little person <3

Amigo,
During the days of the summer when Ed was on 'rehab', we spent our days trail riding and galloping through the fields (When mom wasn't looking, of course!) You mended my heart. I thank you for that  Even though our days of showing are over, I still miss it to this day. Remember the first time we met? I don't, it was so long ago! And I know this is short, but I love you 
Love,
Your lil girl  

G-man,
You carry me to victory in the show ring so many times, and still are. We have Congress coming up, and the Novice Championships. Even though your technically moms horse, I still love you the same  Remember the first time we met? I didn't really have a feeling for you, I liked a different horse we looked at that day. Sure am happen we chose you over that mare, because she had a nerve reaction the day after and died... Besides the point, I love you better anyways  Your my goober, my cookie monster, and my boi.  
Love,
Your cookie-despenser and little person 

Shotzy,
Last, but defiantly not least. 38 and still kickin'! Again, I don't remember the first time we met, it was SO long ago. I do remember moments of that Christmas day, the first time I cried with happiness, to get you  I love ya buddy, keep tickin!
Love,
Chur lil person


----------



## EthanQ

Dear Dollar,

You have taught me almost everything I know about horses. You have taught me that something definitely doesn't need to be pretty in order to be valuable. You've saved me from depression, suicide, anxiety problems and soo many more that I really have no idea what I would have done if your velvet muzzle and big brown eyes hadn't been there for me to fall back on. You have done your best and try your little heart out everytime I've ridden you and I will always be greatful! Although now I've moved on to bigger, better competition horses, and you've grown older and age hasn't treated you the best, I will take care of you. You took care of me in my bad years, and I'll take care of you in yours.
Love, Ethan.


----------



## JazzyGirl

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Dear Cowboy,

I love you so much. 
It's been rough, these past months. But you are finally coming home, finally. I miss you and soon we will see eachother every day, work, train, and just enjoy each other. Like it use to be when we first started out our road together.
Hell, I remember when I first saw you the first day at the Stockwells. You where lazy about coming up to the visitors at your pen. All I could think about was how beautiful you are. And how cute you looked with your fuzzy winter fur. 
From that day on I found out how you where agressive about food, we moved past that. And the first fall, was the first of many.
Even though your green and so am I and many people doubt our future together, we can prove them wrong. 
We are going to be a team, and reach our goals.


----------



## Sandi B

Jace, my heart. When times get bad you keep me from killing myself because no one would love and care for you the way I do. Somedays I can barely stand it but you keep me going. "Post traumatic stress disorder" is not fun and I try to get by it every day, you help me distract myself because you fill up my senses. It is an honour to shovel your poop! You were trained western and I am not a great english rider but we are learning together and the trust and love we have together is something I cherish every day. I give up European trips to stay here with you and I am all the happier for it. In winter I go outside with you and blow on the ice on your eyelashes to melt it. When I got stuck in the muddy ditch and mud was pouring into my wellies you pulled me out and at that time we hardly knew each other. You will NEVER EVER be "re-homed". You are mine and I am yours. I am 56 and you are 9 so I think we can see this life out together. And I *will* have a "Mr. Ed" dutch door put in as soon as I can afford it so that you can stick your head into the house and have tea with me. I read Joe Camp's books with you and he really helped us more than I can say. You were given to me and not as a Therapy Horse but that is just what you are. Your nobility of spirit and your beauty touch me every day. I love you my horse.


----------



## Jessabel

Dearest Victor,

Let me begin my assuring you that you are my prince, and I wouldn't trade you for anything. However, there are a few points regarding our friendship that I would like to bring to your attention.

I'm under the impression that you don't understand the fundamentals of a normal horse/human relationship. As the horse, _you_ are supposed to be _my_ pet, not the other way around. Contrary to what you seem to believe, it's not my sole purpose in life to be your maid. I work very hard every day to clean your barn and prepare your dinner to your specifications, therefor I think you should at least _pretend_ to be happy to see me when I walk up to you with a halter.

Secondly, I know you know your name. When I call you, it means "come here please", not "walk away leisurely". The farrier and vet operate on a tight schedule, and they don't appreciate waiting until you feel like cooperating. Also, I know you think dewormer is poison, but it really is best for you to take it without slobbering half of it on me. You don't have to share your grain with me, either. Really, it's all yours. I don't need to wear it.

We don't go for rides very often, but when we do, I'd like you to be compliant and try to show a little enthusiasm. Most importantly, please remember that I'm not a projectile, and I would implore you to refrain from unloading me and bolting back to the barn whenever the inclination moves you. I promise that those monsters are nothing but a figment of your imagination. I would never ask you to go somewhere that wasn't safe. Trust me. And remember that time we went over a little crossrail and you took off like a jackrabbit on cocaine? Let's not do that again.

Lastly, I just want you to know how special you are. You're far from perfect, but so am I. You hold nothing against me, and it would be unfair of me to do so to you. I adore you beyond words, and I don't know what I'd do without you, you handsome devil. 

Yours always,
Jess


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife

What great stories guys!


----------



## natpav

*Letter to my Lesson Horse*

My Dear Winton,
Can you believe that we have known each other for six years. We first meet when I was 9, and you were a young quarter horse. We were perfect for each other, I had buck teeth and pig tails sticking out of my helmet, and you had a very nerdy herd of friends. You taught me how to canter, ride a buck, and jump. We won our first ribbon together, and even though it is green it is still one of my favorites. After a while we went our separate ways, and I got stuck on the flat. I went through a time where my legs were growing so fast that I had to adjust my stirrups throughout the lesson. I needed new boots every month, and my gangly body had difficulty controlling horses. I rode little ponies, and began to regain my strength and power. I moved on to training thoroughbreds fresh off the track, and young Arabians, turning them into beautiful lesson horses. Riding at a pure lesson barn I always knew that there would be a chance that we would cross paths again, but it happened at the most unlikely of times. Stepping back into the jump arena, I was a confident, almost strong enough 15 year old. My ADHD was now under control, and I was ready to take the reins. I was hoping that I could continue on one of my projects, but our manager had different plans. Instead she matched me with you. You were no longer in your single stall, but a large box stall in the ranger barn. You were a little heavier, a little older, and you had a little less muscle, but you still had the same gleam in your eyes. In our time away from each other, you learned how to be a lesson horse, literally! You knew who could and couldn’t ride, and took full advantage of your knowledge. I could tell you were dying laughing when you took these cocky young riders out. You have a great since of humor. You also became an ambassador for special riders. You are great with them, and they love you dearly. You show them more respect than you show me on show days. You were even the lucky recipient of a specially fitted saddle, allowing any rider to ride. You bring so much joy to them. My legs have finally stopped growing, and are finally strong enough to hold a proper leg position. I can give effortless cues, and canter without stirrups. You came back into my life at a time that I really needed a friend. I was a nerdy, unconfident freshman who just needed a friend. You listen to my secrets, but would never repeat them to others, you allow me to braid your mane into tiny beautiful braids without a fit, and we have even won blue ribbons. Isn’t it funny how things come full circle? Most girls who ride at my school own their own fancy horse, but I would much rather have you. With my new focus and control we have flourished together. Our manager told me recently that you have become a much more pleasurable and personably horse since I have started riding you. She has complemented me on how I school you, and often awards us the “Blue Ribbon” of the class. We are still getting the hang of things in the show ring, but it will come in time. She praised us for our work in the jump field this weekend, and it was a blast being airborne like that. When she pointed us towards a larger jump with bushes in the field, I panicked at first, but we took it like a pro. People were shocked to see how you moved, and were amazed at how fast you could actually move. They just don’t understand that you’re a baby at heart, and love nothing more but to play in the field. We have a special connection Winton, your my friend, and I am yours. You have built my confidence up, and I am fearless on your back. I wish some days you could come to school with me, and give me the same confidence. 
Thank you with all of my heart Winton, you have been a saving grace for me, and I look forward to many more years together. 
-Nat


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

My Dearest Luca,
When I first saw you, I liked almost nothing about you.
I hated your fur, it was long, tangled amd full of bald patches.
I disliked your conformation, your head was far too big for your body.
I loathed your looks, your ribs were sticking out and your hip ones too.
I was afraid of your temper, you wouldn't let anyone touch your head.
I repulsed your name, it was terrible. 
But there was also one thing I loved about you. 
Your eyes, they were like two dark marbles, shiny and alert, even though you looked and felt terrible. Those eyes convinced me. Persuaded me. To buy you and bring you home. The first time I sat on your back, my arms around your neck, I felt scared at first. You were unsure and your back was bony and so hard. But then I relaxed. We became one. A team! We achieved to create a bond, a strong, loving bond where we trusted each other. You are so eager to please and although you were terrified of that tarpaulin, you bravely walked on. And realised that whatever I wanted you to do was not that scary.  

Luca, your name might have sounded stupid at first. But you listen to it and because such a beautiful creature like this is called Luca, it makes the name the best name in the world. I love you Luca, and please understand that when I climb the fence, I'm not trying to steal your food!  You are so humble, my dear horse. You don't care how sticky-uppy my hair is, or how weird I look  Thank you for being a true friend amd my first horse. Now I realise that all that waiting really paid off. 

Your faithful best friend,
Lavinia


----------



## goeventing

My Dearest Red,

You need to know that you're a special horse and you light up my life everyday. The number of times you've saved me, be it from a fall or from myself, is staggering. I am not a mentally healthy person. I have a lot of issues that you don't know about, but you don't care and never have. You see me as your perfect equal, your mommy, the one who you trust. I see you as my baby, my partner, and my best friend. When i curl up next to you in your stall and look into your big brown eyes, all i want is to be right there with you because you make me so **** happy. I am the luckiest girl in the world to own a horse as perfect as you are. I can't wait to ride you again when your tendon fully heals. we will gallop our hearts off again one day my sweet boy.

Love always, Mommy.










My little MG,

You are such a little trooper, and everything you do is so **** cute. I know i've only had you for a week, but you need to know that the first time i sat on you, i knew you were my horse. your sheer intelligence, willingness to learn, and overall good attitude blows me away constantly. Riding you, it doesn't really feel like i'm on such a little green bean. you're sophisticated beyond your years, and i dream of us one day running rolex. The little mare that could. your height doesnt matter, the size of your heart means so much more. 
I love you sweet pea.

love Madee


----------



## RiverBelle

Dear 'horse in my field',

Will you please tell me your name? I'm tired of calling you 'pretty boy'. Thanks.


----------



## mgsavannah1315

*Dear Savannah,*

Dear Savannah,

Please stop eating plastic bags when I go to get your tack! You nearly gave me a heart attack when I was walking down the aisle way and saw Charlie's feed back in your mouth! When I pulled it out and saw six inches of it was torn off and you had swallowed it, it scared me so much! I knew that I had been told that horses could die from eating plastic because they can't throw up and it gets tuck in their stomaches. You comforted me as I cried into your neck waiting for the vet to call me back, and you put up with me sobbing when they said you were going to be okay. I've only had you since the very end of July, but I don't know what I would do with my life without you. Even though you can be a butt to train, and you buck because you're excited when we do XC, and you rear when you get scared and you escape your stall sometimes, you are going to be my forever horse. Because you comfort me when I'm sad, you're the best ride EVER, you're just so sweet, even when you do get out of your stall, you only walk around, even if you are difficult alot, that's half the fun! You're unpredictable, but I love it! I love everything about you, even if you do buck me off when we go to a rated show.

Love,
Your Mommy, Megan


----------



## amberly

Dear Amber,

I loved those years we spent together in the pasture. I just to thank you for being there for me when no one else was. You protected me, loved me, and never let me get hurt. 
We were the only one's who had any sort of connection. Passed down from mother, to sister, to sister, to me. And you chose me. I thank you for that. We were one, and we always will be.
You never let me fall off your back, never let me feel afraid. I thank you for that.
You never let the others horses near us when we were together, and I thank you for that too. I was special to you and you were special to me.

Now we are miles apart, and will never meet again. I truly hope we will someday, but I fear that it will won't happen. You stole my heart Amber, and I actually thank you for that. You were the best horse anyone could have, and now you are loving another little girl - living my dream of barrel racing with you. I hope you loved her the same way you loved me. And I hope she will love you back all the same.
But don't worry my girl, we will meet again, and hopefully you will still remember me.

No matter how many miles apart we are, no matter how long we will be separated, no matter is you don't remember me, I will love you forever. But Amber make me a promise. Promise me that you come running back in heaven. Promise me that When we meet again, you'll give me at least part of my heart back. Promise me that you won't chase away Golley when he comes to say hello.

Promise me that you will always love me, even if you forget who I am on Earth.

I love with all my heart Amberly. I always will.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Dear Pilgrim,



*Why?*


From,
You know who.


.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Gent. My ex, but my first love. You will forever and always be my baby, forever and always be my little star. Even though you went insane, you were always the sweetest ground horse in the world. You taught me so much and i grew so much in the 6 years i raised and rode you. I will never forget the day you saved my life from the coyotes and all the ribbons hanging on my wall we won together. You were so beautiful and quick, even though you were un-proportional for even a TB. I always wish you could have lived your dream and raced with the best of them, but you raced the jumpers and we have the trophies to show your speed. You were such a calm and loving careful trail horse despite your madness. And i loved to take you swimming in the summer... Even when you tried to kill me that one night, i stayed with you till you were calm. You always hugged me and cuddled with me when i felt i could go to nobody else. You were my best friend. My pocket pony and my pocket rocket, Painted Dynamite. Love you buddy, i miss you, but not riding you. <3


----------



## Barrelracer00

I have a couple, so bear with me! 
Dear ED,
Hi baby. Yes, it's me. The little person with cookies... Yep, that one. I want you to know that you're my one and only, my perfect, my princess, my... all. I couldn't ask for a better soul mate, therapist, and best friend. I really do love you with ALL my heart, soul, and mind. You couldn't be better. You couldn't be more perfect. Even with all your 'moments' through training (we called them your "blonde" moments), you're still the most special horse in the barn. And I love you <3
~`Emi
Dear Shotzy,
I know you had SO many children (and adults for that matter) in your life, but you remembered me. I wasn't just 'one of those lesson kids', I was that lesson kid that the lesson pony really liked. I love you SO much. I can't beleive I got you that Christmas, and that this Christmas would be our fifth anniversary together. If colic didn't exist, I would still see your beautiful, old, gray face every day. But I still love you, and I'll NEVER forget you... <3
~`Emi
Dear Amigo,
Thank you SO much for SO many great years of showing. All the fun years of walk/trot western pleasure, novice youth western pleasure, and horsemanship. You were there for me when I needed a shoulder to cry on, and a back to show on. I love you for that. Enjoy your retirement at our house 
~`Emi


----------

